# Rocky Patel Event 3/31 @ MJM Fine Cigars. Palm Harbor, Fl.



## mjmfinecigars (Feb 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at Mikey! Postin' up!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey there's life after sign-up... Welcome. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Please advise the start time and end time so we can get this into the Event Calendar.


----------

